# Looking for French Cooking Magazine.....



## breton beats (Feb 21, 2007)

When I lived in France I used to buy this cooking magazine that was pretty good since it was geared towards the professional. The problem is I don't remember the name of it. Here are the only clues I can remember.

It cost about 10-12E (in 2003)
It was available in only a few tabacs and only in major trainstations. Always hard to find.
I think it was the name of someone
It had lots of pictures of dishes, then brief explanations of how to make them. It assumed the reader had professional knowledge and access to professional equipment.
There was always an essay in the beginning by the guy who (I think the magazine was named for)
 If you don't know but have another (non-house wife) french professional magazine I would love to hear about it.

P.S. I also posted this in another forum here at chef talk I hope that is ok.

Thank you for all of your help.
S


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

I get two such magazines here, Thuries http://www.thuries.fr/ named for Yves Thuries and 3 Etoiles magazine, http://www.viapresse.com/via/catalog...13100060012001
The latter I particularly like as it includes facsimilies of two or three menus - current edition is the French Laundry


----------

